
My exhausting meditation retreat: 10 days of Vipassana, silence and spiders - ca98am79
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/mar/31/meditation-retreat-vipassana-new-zealand-exhausting-silence-spiders
======
anonymous344
Starting with vipassana is like running a marathon if you hadn't even jogged
in many years.

